# Nail Tech PPID from MAC?



## Corvs Queen (Jan 11, 2007)

So, I took a Nail Tech class at my local Community college during my Senior year of HS. My question is, has anyone here gotten a PPID for being a Nail Tech? What do I have to send in order to qualify and so on. And yes, I know I'm in Austria but I will use my U.S. mailing address. And yes I can use the discount here in Austria. So, any info, tips, or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 11, 2007)

Licensed Nail Techs are included in the Pro Card program. My guess is MAC wants nail techs to look good also. You can check out exactly what you need to send as proof at www.macpro.com.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's the thing, I never took my State Board Exam. I do have a certificate in Cosmetology/Maicuring from my Community College. Do I need to have taken the state exam and be working as a Nail Tech in order to qualify?


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 11, 2007)

I believe you have to be licensed, but double check that to be sure. I know us Cosmo's had to be.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 11, 2007)

According to the application:

PROFESSIONAL IDENTIFICATION
A copy of photo identification and two pieces of professional criteria must be included
with the application and membership fee. Examples of professional identification:
Composite Card
Business Card with name and specific profession
Editorial Page with name credit
Union Card
Head Shot & Résumé
Professional Licence
Diploma/Certificate
Publication Masthead
Program/Press Materials w/name
Contract on production company letterhead
Crew/Call list on prod. co. letterhead
Professional letter of reference of employment
Required identification must be current, indicate your name and specific profession.
All identification will be destroyed after processing and will not be returned to you.


----------

